# Home based screen printing biz, but no home.



## YashBoone (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, so in addition to my other posts, I have a question I want to bounce off of the members here.

Im looking now into starting a small screen printing biz to begin with. Problem is, I notice that alot of people started out with small home based businesses and eventually moved onto bigger and better things. 

Well, I live in a small apartment with absolutely no room to have any kind of equipment and no garage or anything like that. 

Do any of you have any experience with this or have any ideas as to where I can operate from.... 

My friend suggested renting a storage garage but I dont think thats allowed, and then it seperates me from my computer as well, which i need for the designs and color seps. 

And I dont even know if alot of storage units even have power.

Im having a hard time with this because it seems like every road is a friggin dead end.


----------



## SquareBiz (Aug 27, 2011)

YashBoone said:


> Ok, so in addition to my other posts, I have a question I want to bounce off of the members here.
> 
> Im looking now into starting a small screen printing biz to begin with. Problem is, I notice that alot of people started out with small home based businesses and eventually moved onto bigger and better things.
> 
> ...


Get a portable generator and a wireless internet card for your laptop. Thats what I used until my detached garage got wired for electricty.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You're right, a storage unit will not let you set up shop. 

You could:

1. Start off having plastisol transfers made. Then all you need is a heat press.

2. Consider a table top 'kitchen press'. There are posts here somewhere about them. You're able to do multi color jobs in the space of your stove top.


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

There are places that you can rent for $300 per month if you look a little bit harder in your area, and they are big and spaceous. Has been said that, you don't have or don't want to pay rent becuase don't have the means, find out if somebody or friend or family has some rooms or basement or garage where you can set up your shop and offer them to pay something until you make some profit. Usually, if you screen printing in some area cily allow you to have screen printing on your home because majority of products are sewer safe. But, if you don't feel confortable, use your closest car wash for reclaiming or washing your screen (it's a headache but it will help until you are able) hope this help! don't get discourage for this there is always solutions


----------

